# Ravenol VMO 5w40 VOA



## ssilverhaze (Nov 28, 2011)

Ravenol VMO 5w40, just filled my 2010 VW Passat 2.0 TSI with it.
I will do a UOA somewhere between 3-5K miles.

http://imgur.com/pyzkClR

ALUMINUM 1 
CHROMIUM 0 
IRON 1 
COPPER 0 
LEAD 1 
TIN 0 
MOLYBDENUM 0 
NICKEL 0 
MANGANESE 0 
SILVER 0 
TITANIUM 0 
POTASSIUM 4 
BORON 61 
SILICON 1 
SODIUM 1 
CALCIUM 1806 
MAGNESIUM 6 
PHOSPHORUS 686 
ZINC 778 
BARIUM 0 

FLASHPOINT ºF 430 
SUS VIS 210ºF 73.5 
cSt @ 100ºC 13.87
TBN 8.7


----------

